# No bowel movement for over 2 months now and desperately need advice



## lishak

I am a 33 year old female that is scared to death with all that is going on...... When I was in kindergarten I was diagnosed with IBS and I had the diarrhea side of it badly and all the way up until I was 25 evertime I would eat, I would have a bowel movement within a couple minutes, it was always very loose stool and sooo embarrasing, I stopped going over to peoples houses and eating out because it controlled my life. When I was 25 something happened and my body did a total 360, I stopped having bowel movements and I would only go once every 2 or 3 weeks and it was hard to even have a bowel movement. Over the last few years it has became chronic, I was put in the hospital by my family doctor last year because it had been 64 days since I had a bowel movement and for the weeks prior to being hospitalized he had me cut out gluten completely and had me on a daily regimen of metamucil, benefiber, several stool softeners and of course all of these things did not work at all so then he said he would try the heavy duty things and that they would definately work, he put me on 2 bottle of magnesium citrate and the following prescriptions; lactulose, the rx form of miralax and metoclopramide 10 mg (which is a drug that increases digestive contractions) and I continued to drink my at least 9 glasses of water daily. Needless to say none of that worked either, he was stunned, it had now been more than 70 days since I had a bowel movement and the pain was unreal that I felt on a daily basis. He told me to keep taking all of that and it was bound to start working, well 5 days later I stated to vomit and called his office and he has me immediately admitted into the hospital because he was afraid I would start vomiting up stool. I was in the hospital for a week and they did some x-rays and saw no blockage, they continued the Rx regiment that my family doctor had me on and after a week still no bowel movement so they released me since I was not vomiting.A couple of weeks I had a small bowel movement that was rock hard and would not even flush and then I continued all the fiber and over the counter med's and it has allowed me to have a very small bowel movement once every 2 months or so, now a year later I am at the 70 day mark and last night I woke up with the most awful pain in my stomach, I felt like I was just going to explode! I was going to go to the ER but I knew I would just be told to go home and have a bowel movement and nothing would be done.....Here is my concern overall, everyone.... and I mean everyone in my family has had some form of cancer, all of them have passed away except my dad, mom and older sister, all 3 of them are still living but have had cancer, my dad had prostrate cancer, my mom had uterine cancer which required a full hystorectomy right after she had me and then my sister had ovarian cancer which was removed. On the passing people of the family, my grandmother (dads mom) had lung cancer which spread everywhere, my aunt had breast cancer and my dads brother recently passed from lymphoma. So you can see why the thought of cancer (colon cancer) worries me every day! But my doctor never orders any tests or anything and I do not have insurance so that of course does not help any, but from stories that I have read, people have the same issues that I have and do not get tested and then 10 years later find out that they have full blown cancer and pass away in their 40's. I am at a stand still and all I can wonder is how in the world does my body have over 2 months worth of food in it and is just sitting there?? How have my intestines not exploded yet??? What in the world is going on with my body?? Why am I the only one that seems so concerned?? It just makes me cry I am praying that someone feels my pain and can offer some advice or may have been where I am at and can offer some advice as to what to do..... Today my pain is at a level 10 and woke me straight up out of a sleep and I am just sitting here rocking in pain, can someone help? The only other information I can think to offer is that I have no children, I was told years ago that I have endometriosis and cannot have children because of all the scar tissue. I have gotten pregnant 4 times, all have ended in tubal pregnancies, one in which I had to have my whole left tube removed and the tube I have left is 100 blocked with scar tissue. I had my galbladder removed in 1998 because it had adhesions all over it, and that is all medical wise that I can think to offer that may help.Please help, I am scared and desperate!


----------



## Cheryl1967

WOW! At this point I would try a stronger laxative such as Correctol or Ex lax. Also you might want to try a Fleet enema...several if the first one has no effect. Have you tried taking magnesium, they are very inexpensive, you might want to try taking it on a daily basis you can take up to 400 mg daily. Sometimes fiber can cause constipation so you could try cutting that out for a while. In the meantime I would try going to a different Dr. Are you seeing a gastroenterologist or just a GP? I realize the lack of insurance doesn't help perhaps you can apply for emergency medical assistance? Or maybe try going to a different hospital. There is also aloe vera juice this can help with constipation and is very good for you. I do hope you find a solution for this and/or a proper Doctor/hospital. You can also try colon massage. Starting with the right side of your abdomen make a fist and knead it up toward your ribs then work your way across the top of you abdomen toward your left side then down the left side. Please try to locate another hospital nearby that can help and please keep us posted


----------



## Cpackwood05

lishak said:


> I am a 33 year old female that is scared to death with all that is going on...... When I was in kindergarten I was diagnosed with IBS and I had the diarrhea side of it badly and all the way up until I was 25 evertime I would eat, I would have a bowel movement within a couple minutes, it was always very loose stool and sooo embarrasing, I stopped going over to peoples houses and eating out because it controlled my life. When I was 25 something happened and my body did a total 360, I stopped having bowel movements and I would only go once every 2 or 3 weeks and it was hard to even have a bowel movement. Over the last few years it has became chronic, I was put in the hospital by my family doctor last year because it had been 64 days since I had a bowel movement and for the weeks prior to being hospitalized he had me cut out gluten completely and had me on a daily regimen of metamucil, benefiber, several stool softeners and of course all of these things did not work at all so then he said he would try the heavy duty things and that they would definately work, he put me on 2 bottle of magnesium citrate and the following prescriptions; lactulose, the rx form of miralax and metoclopramide 10 mg (which is a drug that increases digestive contractions) and I continued to drink my at least 9 glasses of water daily. Needless to say none of that worked either, he was stunned, it had now been more than 70 days since I had a bowel movement and the pain was unreal that I felt on a daily basis. He told me to keep taking all of that and it was bound to start working, well 5 days later I stated to vomit and called his office and he has me immediately admitted into the hospital because he was afraid I would start vomiting up stool. I was in the hospital for a week and they did some x-rays and saw no blockage, they continued the Rx regiment that my family doctor had me on and after a week still no bowel movement so they released me since I was not vomiting.A couple of weeks I had a small bowel movement that was rock hard and would not even flush and then I continued all the fiber and over the counter med's and it has allowed me to have a very small bowel movement once every 2 months or so, now a year later I am at the 70 day mark and last night I woke up with the most awful pain in my stomach, I felt like I was just going to explode! I was going to go to the ER but I knew I would just be told to go home and have a bowel movement and nothing would be done.....Here is my concern overall, everyone.... and I mean everyone in my family has had some form of cancer, all of them have passed away except my dad, mom and older sister, all 3 of them are still living but have had cancer, my dad had prostrate cancer, my mom had uterine cancer which required a full hystorectomy right after she had me and then my sister had ovarian cancer which was removed. On the passing people of the family, my grandmother (dads mom) had lung cancer which spread everywhere, my aunt had breast cancer and my dads brother recently passed from lymphoma. So you can see why the thought of cancer (colon cancer) worries me every day! But my doctor never orders any tests or anything and I do not have insurance so that of course does not help any, but from stories that I have read, people have the same issues that I have and do not get tested and then 10 years later find out that they have full blown cancer and pass away in their 40's. I am at a stand still and all I can wonder is how in the world does my body have over 2 months worth of food in it and is just sitting there?? How have my intestines not exploded yet??? What in the world is going on with my body?? Why am I the only one that seems so concerned?? It just makes me cry I am praying that someone feels my pain and can offer some advice or may have been where I am at and can offer some advice as to what to do..... Today my pain is at a level 10 and woke me straight up out of a sleep and I am just sitting here rocking in pain, can someone help? The only other information I can think to offer is that I have no children, I was told years ago that I have endometriosis and cannot have children because of all the scar tissue. I have gotten pregnant 4 times, all have ended in tubal pregnancies, one in which I had to have my whole left tube removed and the tube I have left is 100 blocked with scar tissue. I had my galbladder removed in 1998 because it had adhesions all over it, and that is all medical wise that I can think to offer that may help.Please help, I am scared and desperate!


----------



## Cpackwood05

Hello my name is Christine. I have been struggling with IBS with constipation for about 15 years now. I have had a few colonoscopies and all were negative. I have tried almost everything and here is my advise for you.There is a colon cleanse that worked for me and I was very aphrehensive about it. It's called Master Cleanse it's about $45 a bottle and I would suggest taking about 7 pills at first and trust me within 1 day you will go. You would continue that for about 7 days.Then Go to he supermarket and buy some Smooth Move tea, it has a stimulant which sounds just what you need! Try that and let me know if it works?If you want a more natural approach, My specialist told me to drink a big glass of prune juice and mix in a couple table spoons of mirilax ODC. Hope this helps


----------



## Cheryl1967

I don't know if this would apply to you but someone on here mentioned a disorder called colonic inertia...perhaps you could talk to your Dr about this?


----------



## lishak

I finally had a colonoscopy and it showed negative with no blockage, I went to the best gastro doc in our area and he put me on Amitiza 24mg and it hasn't worked either  the gallon of prep that he had me drink before the procedure did not even work, so he said he would do it anyways and go as far as he could. He said I was completely packed from beginning to end and basically it was a complete brick! He said I am the worst case he has seen and for my age he couldn't believe how bad I was.....

He said that the villi (spelling I'm not sure) are just dead because of not working for so long. And the muscles just don't contract anymore because of lack of use. He said that the amount of toxins in my body was not healthy at all..... I am scared and not sure what to do???


----------



## janjan

God hun sorry ur having such a hard time did the doctors not give you any advice to help how can they just leave you like this!


----------



## Kathleen M.

Have you called them to let them know the Amitza is not working after a couple of weeks. If you don't tell them they don't know they may need to try something else.


----------



## horridguts

Hi,

I'm sorry you are going through this, it sounds really frightening and it seems the doctors are just brushing you off when your situation could even be life threatening.

I'm not sure I can be of much help, but one thing I know is that if, as the doctors said, you don't have contractile activity in your bowel - that's colonic inertia - you need to stop taking fibre. You won't be able to move it out and it will just sit there making everything else worse.

If you haven't tried it yet, I would be resorting to stimulants at this stage, probably a decent size dose, matched with an osmotic such as the miralax. You might consider a liquid diet until you can get this stool out of you too.

You also really need to give these doctors hell until they do something to help you.


----------



## Glamrgirl

Just wondering if you found anything to help you. 
In 2010 I was having problems going to the bathroom. It started out with not having a bowel movement for two months. I went to a gastrointerologist and he suggested a colonoscopy. So I scheduled drank the movi prep it did nothing for me. So the doctor had me try osmoprep. It's 32 pills you take 20 in an hour and several hours later take the other 12. It worked enough for the doctor to do the colonoscopy. 
I had Colon cancer. I've had it for several years they removed half my colon. But that is not what is causing me not to go to the bathroom. After we got the cancer under control. I've had many many test done they found out that I have a motility problem. What that is, is the nerves to my colon are dying the nerves are what sends a signal to the colon to make you go to the bathroom. I have tried every kind of medicine out there non perscription and perscription. Also ive tried enemas several different kinds. Ive done 7 enemas in two hours and still nothing. They just started me on a new one called linzess and of course it doesn't work. The pain the burning the nausea the weight gain looking for help and answers. There is a pacemaker that was approved by the FDA. I'm hoping I'm a candidate for it maybe it will help you. I am making a appt. with a doctor at John Hopkins. I am scheduled for a colonoscopy next week. They have me trying all kinds of things so hopefully I will be able to go to the bathroom. Just thought I'd share my story with you to let you know you are not alone.


----------



## lishak

I have went to a massage therapist & had colonic's done, nothing has helped. I have been referred to a specialist at OSU. I'm tired of these doctors looking at me like I have heads when I tell them how long I go without any bowel movement. I'm tired of being in all this pain


----------



## lishak

*5 heads


----------



## dahitman55

I was going through the same thing. Barely any bowel movement, panic attacks, dementia, tension headaches, sweating like a mofo etc There was nothing I didn't have.

After 3 years I finally went to one doctor that knew what he was doing. Dicetel people. Take Dicetel. I've been the 100mg dose 3 times a day for about 5 months now and I'm about 70% of the way there. It's only a matter of time now.

I can't recommend this drug enough. Inulin fibre also helped as well but if I didn't take Dicetel I would probably be dead.

Cheers and good luck


----------



## Nick Arsenault

Hi I have also not had any bowel movement in 2 months plus. But my mother also has a lot of the same issues i have. And she claims that one of the most effective ways to get that bowel moving is the massage treatment. Moving it around and massaging the body suprisingly helps more than u would think. Give that a try sometime. I was just able yo finally move mime today although extremely painful. I'm also worried about it because it seems to be getting worse every time.


----------



## dzwillia

*[So good to know that I'm not the only person on this planet that is experiencing constipation of 25+ days]*

I'm a mid-age male in Los Angeles - suffering with stomach issues for over 10 years....

Several years ago I was admitted to the hospital for a blockage - approx. 14 days had gone by since a last bowel movement. At that time, the gastroenterologist diagnosed me with have Ulcerative Colitis. As time progressed, my ability to have normal bowel movements became more challenging. Over the last year, I've going from a bowel movement once every 10 days to once every 25 days - some days just passing mucus. When I am finally able to have a bowel movement it is such an ordeal; usually lasting over an hour and extreme pain the entire time. On a few occasions, I when its that time its w/out much warning and I've had a few bowel accidents while I was out and away from home. I've resorted to wearing adult diapers.... yes, this is so humiliating.

I can't begin to describe how disruptive, painful and uncomfortable this has been for me. My last schedule colonoscopy had to be canceled because the moviepak and miralex did not work.

Since then I've been attempting to do my own research online and try to determine my next step. At this point, I'm not certain if this is IBS or Ulcerative Colitis.

Going forward, I have read all the responses to this post and will try to see if I can find a solution for my problem.

Thanks all the suggestions and hopefully I can get my life back again.


----------



## Sandeep Singh

Very sorry to hear the condition :

If you can do some yoga , it will help , but it will come gradually , you need to calm and heal your body .... below video in English might help you






All the best


----------



## Clair.gale

I have felt so alone.. I have been suffering from this for years. Since I was a child and everyone just brushed it off. Bloating unable to go to the washroom for months bleeding. Now I have a colonoscopy coming up and I'm terrified to see what's going on. Reading everyone's responses I had no idea any of this could happen it makes sense. Why don't doctors do more before it's too late...


----------

